# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Rene Lavand ha muerto

## imdumas

Buenas tardes,

Es una pena iniciar el fin de semana así.
Rene Lavand ha muerto esta mañana.

Un ilusionista caracterizado sobretodo por su instinto de superación y sus juegos tan visuales gracias a la lentitud y parsimonia con la que los realizaba

Propongo poner, a modo de homenaje, sus mejores juegos en este post.

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Gepe

Para empezar el homenaje quiero poner el siguiente video:

Historia de un jugador

http://youtu.be/T4j10UIB8yQ

Este es mi favorito sin duda.

Tuve la suerte de conocerle y verle actuar en Estepona. Cogi un avion ida y vuelta al dia siguiente simplemente para poder disfrutar de el.

Un mago que pasa a estar entre los grandes que ya nos han dejado.

DEP

----------


## Iban

:-( :-( :-(

----------


## Darkman

Creo que todos tenemos un gran nudo en la garganta hoy. Elegante hasta el extremo, de estilo inimitable, mago de la palabra, tahúr que nos daba el hándicap de no sacar su segunda mano del bolsillo,... Ver a René Lavand llevaba irremediablemente a enamorarse de la magia y dejaba en nuestro interior para siempre la belleza del asombro. Descansa en paz. Hasta siempre, maestro.

----------


## Turko

No hay palabras .....

----------


## magokreuss

En sus ultimos dvds, producidos por Luis da Matos, hay una increible entrevista donde se le pregunta *como le gustaria ser recordado*, si como una leyenda, un maestro, un visionario....

El gran René contestó..........*como un buen tipo, simplemente .....como un buen tipo*

Para mi Rene Lavand era un autentico artista de la magia. Uno de los grandes. (A ese nivel solo llegan muy muy muy pocos).

Gracias por hacerme disfrutar la magia en su maxima potencia

----------


## lalogmagic

Hace algunos meses que estoy alejado del foro pero no quise dejar de entrar a expresar mi conmoción que descanse en paz.

Enviado desde mi SGH-I337M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Malamute

Vaya, van quedando menos genios.....:(:(

----------


## Berni

Un grande de la magia!!!! Descansa en paz :(

----------


## magochile

Lamentable, dejo un gran legado en nuestra profesion

----------


## Rgtg

Mala noticia para la magia. Yo, y supongo que mucha más gente, se inicio en la magia gracias a él. Un genio sin duda.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Hace bastante que no visito mis amigos de este foro, y lamento tener que hacerlo por este motivo.
Los caminos de la vida nos llevan a nuevos puertos, pero siempre recordare los puertos visitados donde soy bienvenido.

Ante la partida de Rene, en lo personal no se fue un artista o uno de los mejores, se fue un maestro y un gran amigo.

Quería recordar una entrevista que realice hace algunos años para este foro, con herramientas muy precarias.
 En la tercer y ultima parte de la misma el saludo de Rene me conmovió bastante, ya que hoy sus palabras toman un nuevo sentido.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCvRa3Wt0cA 

Por ultimo, compartir con ustedes una breve necesidad de expresión. Sabiendo que muchos de ustedes comparten el cariño que tengo por Rene, ante la gratitud por su legado considero dar a conocer lo que era para mi, lo que era en un angulo mucho mas intimo como persona en calidad, digno de recordar valorar y apreciar.

La misma que llego a manos de Nora, considero grato compartir el gracias y el adiós basados en el cariño.

_Nora:
Quien conoce a Rene, sabe que Rene no es solo Rene, sino que Rene es... lo que la labradora de su alma es... por esto considero hacerle llegar a usted todo lo que Rene es para mi.

Mi querido maestro.

Expreso en puño y tinta lo que en corazón late, en un camino de despedida transito el mas largo, los cuarenta centímetros que separan corazón de la razón.

Sabiendo que lo mas difícil no esta cuando un ser querido nos deja, sino en nosotros dejarlo ir.
En ese acto los miedos a que nos gane el olvido, la resignación al nunca mas, y el cambio obligado del ya no sera igual.
Acompañado por el dolor de la partida, que se hace duelo por que confiesa amor, solo duele lo que se quiere y mucho duele lo que mucho se quiere, se mezcla dolor y amor provocando una bella nostalgia. 

La diferencia entre el maestro y su discípulo es que al alumno necesita toda su vida para entender la profundidad de su maestro, pero el maestro sabe y confía quien es realmente en lo profundo su discípulo antes que el mismo lo descubra. 
Sera por esto que siendo apenas tallo de camino a tronco la calidad de su madera mostró el camino a la luz. Y en esto se acuna el miedo de  no querer que nos gane nunca el olvido.

Se me hacen presentes los recuerdos mas profundos que nos convirtió es una noble y pura amistad, tal vez que ambos nos elegimos, tal vez compartir una complejidad interna que se define en una simpleza externa. Padecer del gozo del insomnio en búsqueda de una idea, solución o respuesta, y despertar por una nueva pregunta. Tal vez ser grandes conversadores de silencios, miradas y el mutuo síndrome paranoide. O tal vez solo Dios que me regalo un mentor como usted y ante su partida la soledad de resignarse al nunca mas.

 Hoy contempla el rostro de la luz que no tiene fin, llegando antes que yo, y seguir mostrándome los caminos. Regalándome su cariño en frases tales como que la amistad de caballeros supera distancia, y lo lindo de verse no frecuentemente, es extrañarse constantemente. Por esto exploro el cambio obligado de que ya no sera igual.

 En lo que continua el camino de mi vida no estarán su huellas acompañándome, guiándome o esperándome; Pero al lado de mis pies la huella del bastón en el que apoyare cada uno de mis pasos. El bastón de todas sus enseñanzas. Mi eterna gratitud, mi mayor cariño, respeto y admiración.

Dicen que las despedidas no son tristes... que se despida el que lo dijo..
Esto no termina en despedida, finaliza en gracias y hasta siempre Rene.
Y continua cuando nos reencontremos y usted me diga "Sabia que ibas a venir"_

----------


## Iban

Ezequiel, recibe un abrazo fraternal desde la distancia; sé que a ti te ha tocado más cerca del corazón que a nosotros. Pero piénsalo así: también has sido más afortunado.

Ya de paso, se te echa de menos.

----------


## Moss

Un abrazo Ezequiel.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Un gran abrazo, muchas gracias, brindo por el recuerdo y agradezco lo vivido.

----------

